# Fritz Box 7590 vs. TP-Link Archer VR2800v



## Dr. med iziner (8. August 2017)

Hallo, 
auf der Suche nach einem neuen Router mit Modem bin ich auf diese beiden Modelle gestoßen. Gibt es wesentlich Unterschiede bei den beiden? Der TP-Link wäre günstiger. Die Fritz-Boxen kenne ich schon seit Jahren. Aktuell hab ich die 7390. Gibt es nennenswerte Unterschiede bezüglich Modem, NAS-Funktionen, - Geschwindigkeit usw? 

Vielleicht kann jemand von euch etwas dazu sagen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (8. August 2017)

Würde an deiner Stelle die zukunftssichere Fritz Box nehmen....ist auch für super Factoring mit 300mbit in Zukunft gerüstet.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (8. August 2017)

VDSL2-SuperVectoring (Profil 35b) hätte die TP-LINK auch...


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. August 2017)

Oh, das wusste ich nicht.

Ich habe zu Hause eine uralte fritz 7390 und einen TP link Archer m200 LTE.

Ich kann dir jedenfalls sagen dass die fritzbox stabiler läuft als der TP link.

Wenn ich schon beim TP link das browsermenu aufrufe, bekomme ich fehlermeldungen wie "invalid value" etc.....ein bekanntes Problem, seitdem das ding auf dem Markt ist.....da gibt es bis heute kein treiberupdate :/

Meine Fritz wurde immer gut mit updates versorgt und ist auch noch eite ein relativ guter Router (war damals einer oder gar der aller erste vdsl Router)

Ich werde jedenfalls in Zukunft, wenn möglich, auf Fritz setzen.

Ich habe im Elternhaus auch eine LTE fritzbox, auch die läuft stabiler als mein m200......bin einfach kein TP link fan.

Generell:
Schau dir einfach mal testvideis und Berichte zu den Geräten an


----------



## Dr. med iziner (9. August 2017)

Ich bin auch schon seit Jahren (7170) bei AVM.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. August 2017)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon seit Jahren (7170) bei AVM.



Dann bleib da......oder noch besser:

Bestwll den TP link und wenn erhält was er dir verspricht und seine Sache gut macht behalte ihn, ansonsten schick ihn zurück und frei dich dass du um eine eigene Erfahrung reicher bist.

Nur weil bspw. mein  TP link LTE Router nicht so toll ist, heißt dass noch lange nicht dass der neue Router von TP link es ach sein muss.


----------



## Kusanar (9. August 2017)

Hab auch einen TP-Link und kämpfe öfter mal mit WLAN-Problemen. Ungefähr einmal im Monat muss ich ihn generell Neustarten, da geht dann gar nix mehr. USB-Sticks im Netz zur Verfügung stellen hat noch nie funktioniert, obwohl der Router das können sollte. Gerade mal ein Stick von 5 verschiedenen ließ sich einrichten, allerdings bei DL-Raten von 5kB/s speicher ich meine Sachen lieber auf Diskette oder auf Lochkarten...

Ich stell hier einfach mal die gewagte These in den Raum, dass die TP-Link-Firmware unter aller Sau ist. Eigentlich Schade: Da wäre mehr drin, so rein von der Hardware gesehen.


----------

